# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Tumunza

## ChrisCB

I've made this map for the August 2019 challenge but was never able to finish it before today...

And Tadaaa ! Here is Tamunza (with the Lastest WIP label  :Wink:  ) !

### Latest WIP ###



Original post

----------


## delgondahntelius

Loving it! Great palette, I love the subtle colors of the map. Outstanding job Chris!!

Del

----------


## - JO -

Good idea to have continued this challenge! I like the result and the style you chose.

----------


## Kellerica

A fantastic piece. The title gets lost in the background a bit, it could maybe use a box to make it pop out better, but the map itself is really nice. I love the layout of the city, and your lineart has a lot of character to it. Nice job!

----------


## QED42

I agree on the issue with the title that Kellerica mentioned but otherwise this is a fantastic map.

----------


## ChrisCB

> The title gets lost in the background a bit, it could maybe use a box to make it pop out better, but the map itself is really nice. I love the layout of the city, and your lineart has a lot of character to it. Nice job!


I agree with that. That's one of the things that are the most difficult for me : add some text and title. I'm a photographer, I'm used to the same tools as you (photoshop) but I don't have, in my every day life, to add labels or titles. I need to learn that and to work a lot to improve this aspect of the cartographer's job.

----------


## arsheesh

I remember this piece, one of my favorite entries for that challenge, even if incomplete.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice work!

----------

